# 1937 john deere br value



## 37johndeerebr (Nov 8, 2013)

I was wondering a general value for my 1937 john deere br. It is somewhat rusty but still runs. Also it has steel spiked rims. It isnt a special serial number it is just in the middle of the model year. Does anyone have any idea of a asking price? Also would it be worth getting restored bedore selling?


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

37johndeerebr said:


> I was wondering a general value for my 1937 john deere br. It is somewhat rusty but still runs. Also it has steel spiked rims. It isnt a special serial number it is just in the middle of the model year. Does anyone have any idea of a asking price? Also would it be worth getting restored bedore selling?


75% of the time a restoration cost more than the tractor is worth, if you wanna sell the tractor a restoration would not be a wise investment in my opinion.


----------



## 37johndeerebr (Nov 8, 2013)

ben70b said:


> 75% of the time a restoration cost more than the tractor is worth, if you wanna sell the tractor a restoration would not be a wise investment in my opinion.


Ok thanks! Do you have any idea what a tractor of that age would be worth? Ik i don't have pictures so its hard but do you even have a general range?


----------

